# 91 Cabriolet Radiator Fan runs all the time



## dieselvergnuegen (Jan 15, 2008)

After my repair shop installed a new radiator the radiator fan runs all the time. I have to pull either the relay next to the battery (relay is not stuck. it clicks everytime I insert it) or the connector right at the fan. As my temperature gauge has not been working for at least 2 years either I am a bit concerned. 
* Any ideas?
* Anybody has a schematics or has the Benley manual and can confirm it is worthwhile buying it? 
* What controls the fan relay? Only the coolant temp sensor in the radiator or something else? I hear there may be a control module which turns the fan on at high speed to alarm the driver the coolant sensor is bad. The coolant temp sensors at the engine block (which I believe connects to the dashboard) seem to be ok (checked their resistance at cold and warm). Again the temperature gauge in the dashboard doesn't work.
One more. It seems the new radiator has a lot of plastic parts. Could there be a grounding problem?
Any help welcome. I love my car. 122k miles. still runs great.
Stephan


----------



## JPX (Nov 6, 2005)

*Re: 91 Cabriolet Radiator Fan runs all the time (dieselvergnuegen)*

Hey neighbor. 
Radiator is not a ground path....the wiring from the temp switch contains the ground as well as power. 
The following thread may help you narrow down the problem.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=3587967


----------

